# bikes with SRAM components?



## tigoat

Please post pictures of your bikes, thanks!


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR

*2007 Specialized Roubaix Expert Compact Rival*

Heres mine ...


----------



## robeast

*Another one*

Roubaix Comp with SRAM Force


----------



## CBar

*My '07 Orbea Aqua...*

Full Rival group.


----------



## uzziefly

ahhhh nice...... how's sram force anyway?


----------



## Beerman

Here it is...


----------



## uzziefly

dammit I want a new bike!!!


----------



## renniej

my rig with rival shifters and rd and force fd


----------



## Flatandfast

Mine with Sram Force all the way around!


----------



## tigoat

*great*

Very cool folks, nice SRAM equiped bikes!!!

Here is mine, a custom ti with SRAM Force:

Merry Christmas!


----------



## tigoat

Here another picture:


----------



## Steve-O

*Now for something a little different*

2002 Guru Veloci'ti with SRAM Force


----------



## tigoat

Steve-O said:


> 2002 Guru Veloci'ti with SRAM Force


It is so cool to see another uncommon ti bike...You should post it on the main forum too so more people will see it. Welcome to the ti club and the SRAM club!


----------



## Steve-O

*Done!*

More SRAM picts are here...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=83150

Note... Here is a glimpse of what the bike looked like prior to the rebuild.. Cables everywhere!


----------



## jderreks

*my 06 VXR with mostly Force*

My new little 06 Time VXR with Force, FSA cranks, and sadly spank brothers pedals (at least until I'm allowed near the check book again).


----------



## FTR

Cool!!
Just found this thread.
Here iss something a little different.
You might like it, you might hate it.
I dont care if you do hate it really, because I love it.
1993 Colnago Master Olympic with full SRAM Rival groupset.










Absolutely loving the SRAM.
Previous bike was a Specialized Allez Comp with Dura-Ace/Ultegra mix groupset.
the SRAM shifts at least as well, was easier to set up and if it is anything like the MTB gear will be easier to maintain as well.


----------



## racerjake

*ICE with Rival*

Here's my budget racer. I bought the Rival kit from GVH in Oregon. I recommend them highly. I got the group, bars and stem, and used all my old stuff. I had the frame painted to elimate the eurotrash graphics on my ICE frame (the defunct Innovative Cycling Engineering from Germany).


----------



## WrigleyRoadie

*06 Orbea Opal with 07 SRAM Mix*

2006 Orbea Opal
SRAM Rival levers, brakes, f/r derailleurs
SRAM Force crankset
SRAM Chain
DA cassette, '07 Ritchey WCS stem and wheelset, Orbea Zeus post, Easton EC90 bars
1 very satisfied midwest bicycle racer.


----------



## varian72

Beerman said:


> Here it is...


Good lord beerman...you're a few years ahead of me on my dream bike. Less the powermeter...you've nailed it to a T.

What bar tape is that?


----------



## cx_fan

*A couple of bikes with Sram on them*

First, is my Serotta Nove with a full Force kit.

Second is my Empella Bonfire with a full Rival kit

Both are great bikes and the difference in parts is just the carbon bits and about $300 dollars


----------



## racerjake

*ICE with Rival*

Take two, here's the pic....I hope. The bike, and myself, were actually used in Tour de France TV promos for the Versus network. It work out quite well since you can't show logos, and my bike is mostly devoid of them.


----------



## revmonkey

one of my buddies' bikes 










sram-owned drivetrain, cranks, stem, fork, brakes.


----------



## Chuck415

*New Orca..*

Here's my new Orca with Force. Check out this post for more pictures and build info.

View attachment 88162


----------



## santosjep

*Guerciotti Cross Force w/ Rival*

Hi guys! 

This is my first entry to SRAM. I love it!!!! 

Joe


----------



## KillerQuads

*Lowest Priced Carbon SRAM Bike?*

This is my 2007 Mongoose Bosberg with SRAM Rival, carbon monocoque frame, Kore seat/post/stem/bars, Kore Gradient II wheels. I bought it at my local Performance retail store. After markdowns and store credit (I bought it on a double Performance points day, 20% store credit) I paid $1600. Not bad for a full carbon frame and SRAM. I have seen aluminum 105 bikes for that price. I did not weigh it, but a magazine listed the medium size as 15.8 lbs sans pedals. Mine is the small size, so maybe 15.5 lbs. I figure I could get to sub 15lbs with carbon post/stem/bars, but I like all of those stock items. I had my doubts about the non-standard Kore I-beam saddle, but it is very comfy and the seat/post system is light and easy to adjust. The wheels are light and strong. The SRAM drive components are very precise and easy to setup. The only thing I miss is being able to "feel" that I am on the big ring or big cog by nudging my Ultegra brake levers.

It rides and handles smoothly. It climbs and sprints with no perceived flex.

It's a looker too. I got my first compliment as I loaded it into my car when I picked it up at the shop. The sculpted lines and paint job are like a poor man's Orca.

Since this photo was taken I changed the gearing. I replaced the 53/39/T 130BCD rings with black 50/38T FSA rings to go with the 12-26T stock SRAM cassette. I prefer the 50/38 setup to either 53/39 or 50/34 rings.


----------



## Rugby11

*Ionic S3 Nemis with Rival*

S3 Steel made in Colorado by Dean bikes with Rival compact set up, Just saving for new wheels by Mike Garcia or Dave Thomas


----------



## Meatball

That Mongoose is beautiful. Mongoose was one of the first bikes I rode as a kid.


----------



## KillerQuads

*Mongoose*

Thanks for the compliment on my 2007 Mongoose Bosberg. It rides great too. If you want to buy one just like it, Performance is having a 25 anniversary sale June16th and 17th with 25% store credit for Performance members (instead of the usual 10%) on top of a big mark dowm price.

In my User Gallery there is an updated photo of new FSA 50/38T chainrings. The black contrasts the alloy Rival spider and complements the carbon frame.


----------



## ninjaslim

*Cannondale Sytem Six SRAM Force*

Not much over 150 miles so far but loving it. Shifts becoming intuitive and natural. Nice hand hold with the soft bits under the thumbs when on the hoods. Only the shifters and mechs are SRAM though.


----------



## DMFT

The 08' Specialized Tarmac S-Works bikes will be sporting the Red Groupo. :thumbsup: 

- In the Tech section of the Velonews website you'll find a nice little write-up and a couple of photos.


----------



## Stray Cat

For fun









Have a ton more pictures of the groupset and everything else


----------



## robeast

*BMC with Force*

Pro Machine with some Force.


----------



## Jwh445

*Colnago Cristallo/SRAM Force*

Here a shot of my new ride.

John


----------



## Tugboat

Here's my new rig for doing the odd local club TT on.

Not pure SRAM (Ultegra brakes and Dura-Ace cassette) but shifting is Force derailleurs and the bling SRAM TT shifters and brake levers.


----------



## magic

I'll play, BMC SLC01 with SRAM Force


----------



## lionheartdds

*SRAM Force Felt F3c*

Parts bought new piece by piece off ebay (except where otherwise specified) and built up myself
Felt F3C frame, 54cm ST
'07 SRAM Force groupo 
Cane Creek IS-6 headset (Performance Bike)
Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork
Cinelli cork handlebar tape (Biketiresdirect)
Easton EC90 handlebars
Teknix carbon stem 100mm
USE Alien carbon seatpost
Selle Success Kevlar saddle
F1 ceramic bearings in wheels and BB
Token red carbon bottle cages 
Specialized water bottles(LBS)
Mavic Ksyrium ES clincher wheels
Continental tubes (Biketiresdirect)
Michelin Pro 2 tires (Biketiresdirect)

15 lbs 6 oz. without pedals


----------



## stwok

I bought the frame/crankset and built the rest of the bike myself. It weighs 15.78 lbs. with the pedals !!

Here’s the build:

Frame SystemSix Team Si 56cm
Fork SystemSix Carbon
Rims Mavic Ksyrium SL - Enduro ceramic bearing set
Tires Vredestein Fortezza Tri-Cmp, foldable, 700 x 23c
Pedals Look Keo HM Ti
Crank Cannondale Hollowgram SL Compact, 36/50 
Chain Shimano Dura-Ace
Rear Cogs Shimano Dura-Ace, 12-25
Bottom Bracket Cannondale BB30 w/ceramic bearings
Front Derailleur SRAM Force
Rear Derailleur SRAM Force - Enduro ceramic bearings
Shifters SRAM Rival
Handlebars Easton, EC-90 Equipe
Stem SystemSix C1 Carbon
Headset SystemSix C1 Carbon
Brakeset Ciamillo Components - Negative G - Swiss Stop GHP pads
Brakelevers SRAM Rival
Saddle Fi'zi:k Aliante Ti
Seat Post USE Alien Cyclops Carbon


----------



## Retro Grouch

*My SRAM Force Bike*

Token <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com







Sidney</st1:City> carbon frameset - 52 cm (55 cm virtual top tube)
Token carbon water bottle cages
Token 50/34 carbon compact crank
Token carbon bars, stem and seatpost
Token C50 carbon clincher wheelset
SRAM Force shifters
SRAM Force front and rear derailleur
SRAM Force 11x26 cassette 
SRAM Force chain with KMC missing link connector
Zero Gravity Ti brakes
Speedplay X-1 Ti pedals
Michelin Pro Race 2 Tires
FX wireless computer/HRM
Selle Italia SLR saddle

16 pounds as shown


----------



## WrigleyRoadie

*2008 Trek XO2 Cross Bike*

Just picked her up this weekend. Giddy up!


----------



## ejprez

*Fuji SL-1 TU with Sram Force*

Soon I'll have me Red on my hoopty, and the force goes on my TT bike, I'll be sure to get a pic, although I'll have a set of Force shifters laying around. Le'me upgrad'ya!!!


----------



## Tamu8104

Caad8 - Rival with Red shifters (great quick action) with training wheels on.










BMC TT03 - SRAM shifters, brake levers, RD. The rest to be upgraded soon.



















And new Redline Conquest Cyclocross/commuter


----------



## rhauft

*2008 Orbea Ordu*

Been waiting impatiently since last July... 
Very Stealth Fighterish, eh?

Specs:
Size: 54cm 
Color: Black/matt carbon
Groupo: Sram Red 
Crank Arm Length: 175mm
Wheels: Reynolds Carbon Assault 
Aero Bars: Easton Attack
Stem: Ritchey WCS 4X 110mm
Saddle: Selle Italia Signot 1
Pedals: Speedplay X1

Weight: 16 lb. (with pedals)








https://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee311/rhauft/08Ordupix003.jpg?t=1199730225


----------



## Retro Grouch

*rhauft*

Stunning bike, looks fast standing still!


----------



## emetski

*08 SL2 w/ Red*

Picked this up in November. Size 54. Raw finish with the Roval decals removed from the wheels and the white tape replaced with black gives the stealth look I'm looking for. Love the bike. Love the Red.


----------



## ckopik




----------



## robeast

*BMC now with Red*

Just upgraded from Force to Red. Crankset is Fulcrum as I didn't care for the Red crankset weight or graphics.


----------



## RC28

robeast said:


> Just upgraded from Force to Red. Crankset is Fulcrum as I didn't care for the Red crankset weight or graphics.


Beautiful. How are you liking the Fulcrum cranks?


----------



## sundrop

here's my contribution, full SRAM Rival group:


----------



## MarvinK

Re: lionheartdds's Felt bike...

Very cool bike, except the barf-colored tape. It would look pretty sweet with Red tape to match the seat. I hadn't thought the Felt frames would look as great as they do with SRAM parts...very nice combo.


----------



## bunji

*Baum Espresso*

SRAM Force


----------



## cyclevt

*My new (to me) Merckx w/ Force*

I found this on Craig's List 2 months ago..... It's a 2005 Eddy Merckx MXM with the full SRAM Force grouppo and Bonty Race X Lite wheels (very light).    

I am coming off of 14 years of devotion to Campy Record/Chorus and I can say that I really like the Force stuff. While I'm not a complete convert from Campy (the Record/Chorus group from the last road bike found a second life on a new cyclocross bike), I can say that the SRAM stuff is really nice.

The ergonomics of the Force Brifters is excellent (in fact WAY better than my Campy hoods) and the shifting took about 3 minutes to get used to. Like other posters have said, the 34 ring from the 50/34 compact crank HAS TO GO!  This isn't a SRAM Force defect, just personal preference. It will be converted to 50/38 this weekend. 

I've swapped out the the seat and post (cracked the original Merckx cf post) and the bars/tape, stem. 

Oh, and I put pedals on.....:thumbsup:


----------



## the_brett

*****in'!


----------



## Andrea138




----------



## botto




----------



## libertycycles

*2008 Ridley SRAM Red*

*2008 Ridley Damocles *“Large”
LiquidCycling.com paintjob
15.87 lbs. (w/o cages)
SRAM Red group (compact, 11-23)
Selle Italia Thoork Team Edition
FSA SL-K post 
FSA Energy Alu bars 44cm
FSA OS115 White 120mm stem 
American Classic 420 silver w/ceramic bearings (non-bladed spokes)
Schwable Stelvio EVO (front/rear specific)
Speedplay Zero Stainless White
SRAM Super Cork tape
View attachment 120476


----------



## RC28

libertycycles said:


> *2008 Ridley Damocles *“Large”
> LiquidCycling.com paintjob
> 15.87 lbs. (w/o cages)
> SRAM Red group (compact, 11-23)
> Selle Italia Thoork Team Edition
> FSA SL-K post
> FSA Energy Alu bars 44cm
> FSA OS115 White 120mm stem
> American Classic 420 silver w/ceramic bearings (non-bladed spokes)
> Schwable Stelvio EVO (front/rear specific)
> Speedplay Zero Stainless White
> SRAM Super Cork tape
> View attachment 120476



OMG!!! That is just gorgeous!!! My team was at one point looking into getting the custom painted Ridleys and this would have matched perfectly with the team kit. Again, wonderful bike!


----------



## FTR

Watch this space for a SRAM Red equipped Moots compact.


----------



## MarvinK

Hey, botto: How'd you get grey SRAM chainrings on the Rival cranks? They don't look half-bad without the gold/bronze chainrings. What frame is that.. an older OCLV?


----------



## cydswipe

I made the leap from Ultegra to a mix of Red TT shifters and aero brake levers, Force RD, Rival FD, and Rival Crankset with GXP BB. I like it. Please don't PM me hate mail because it's an outdated/cult frame. It's all I've got.


----------



## rhauft

*09 Orbea Orca / SRAM Red*

57cm
Weights:
w/Zipp 404T = 14.5 lb
w/Reynolds DV46C = 15.4 lb
























:thumbsup:


----------



## juicemansam

MarvinK said:


> Hey, botto: How'd you get grey SRAM chainrings on the Rival cranks? They don't look half-bad without the gold/bronze chainrings. What frame is that.. an older OCLV?


The frame is the BD/BI Bottecchia CF78 Team. The one offered in the Holiday Offer.


----------



## botto

MarvinK said:


> Hey, botto: How'd you get grey SRAM chainrings on the Rival cranks? They don't look half-bad without the gold/bronze chainrings. What frame is that.. an older OCLV?


those are the chainrings that came on the cranks (got the group off of ebay).

the frame is a generic CF, bought from an online retailer. it's nothing special, but does a good job for a back up bike.


----------



## Retro Grouch

*That is one stunning machine!*



rhauft said:


> 57cm
> Weights:
> w/Zipp 404T = 14.5 lb
> w/Reynolds DV46C = 15.4 lb :thumbsup:


I'm having trouble retracting my kickstand just looking at it :blush2:


----------



## MarvinK

That Orca is pretty sweet.. but what's with the Clif Bar sticker?


----------



## WheresWaldo

Just rebuilt my backup Pedal Force, was Ultegra now SRAM Red here are some pics:

     
     
  
click on image to reveal high resolution picture.


----------



## rhauft

MarvinK said:


> That Orca is pretty sweet.. but what's with the Clif Bar sticker?


Thanks! I ride for the team Clifbar Masters road team...


----------



## ejprez

*Up to date Fuji with Sram Red*

Again forgot to get a pic with my zipps.


----------



## FTR

Moots with SRAM Rival pending receipt of my Red shifters, brakes and dérailleurs.


----------



## Aitchy

Madone 5.5 Pro with Sram Force running a Campagnolo 10speed record cassette


----------



## slim0861

Tugboat said:


> Here's my new rig for doing the odd local club TT on.
> 
> Not pure SRAM (Ultegra brakes and Dura-Ace cassette) but shifting is Force derailleurs and the bling SRAM TT shifters and brake levers.


What wheels are those?


----------



## orlin03

*05 Fuji Team*

My 05 Fuji Team with standard Red Crank, Red FD, ceramic BB, Force 11-23 cassette, and 1090R. Currently shifting with Shimano until I can afford to make another small leap...
<a href="https://s32.photobucket.com/albums/d43/orlin03/?action=view&current=bike007.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d43/orlin03/bike007.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Bike received an 08 Fuji Team fork last week under warranty.


----------



## Retro Grouch

*They look like these wheels...*

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1998&Brand=Giant&Model=MCR&Type=bike



slim0861 said:


> What wheels are those?


----------



## MarvinK

Paint the rims grey and tell everyone they're $10k LEW wheels that you picked up at a resort in Vegas.


----------



## epicxt

*Aitchy:*



Aitchy said:


> Madone 5.5 Pro with Sram Force running a Campagnolo 10speed record cassette
> Nice ride!
> 
> A few quick questions:
> 
> a) Does your 10-sp Campy cassette work really well with the SRAM set-up?
> b) Do you switch back and forth between the Campy wheels and the Shimano/SRAM wheels? If so, is any adjustment to the r. shifting (i.e. cassette-to-dropout space slightly different) required?
> 
> I'm in a similar situation where I have an older set of race x-lite wheels with a Campy freehub. These wheels used a dt 240s hub, and I've changed out the freehub body and end-cap to Shimano-style, but it still has enough friction to cause the chain to sag when I'm coasting. I'm curious if I could slap on a 10-sp. Campy cassette on my original set-up (which performs flawlessly) and be done with it. I would be using these as my spare race wheels, so would like to be able to change them on the fly without screwing around with adjusting the shifting.
> 
> Thanks! And again, nice bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aitchy

epicxt said:


> Aitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Madone 5.5 Pro with Sram Force running a Campagnolo 10speed record cassette
> Nice ride!
> 
> A few quick questions:
> 
> a) Does your 10-sp Campy cassette work really well with the SRAM set-up?
> b) Do you switch back and forth between the Campy wheels and the Shimano/SRAM wheels?
> 
> 
> 
> a) Yes the Campy cassette works perfect with the SRAM
> b) I do not switch back and forth and when I put the Campy cassette on I did have to adjust the limit screws in slightly to stop a tiny bit of rub so swapping probably would be fine if it was just for spares.
Click to expand...


----------



## rhauft

*08 Ordu & 09 Orca RED*

























































:thumbsup:


----------



## epicxt

Ok, now you're just taunting us... 

Beauties!:thumbsup:


----------



## edorwart

I cant complete with the pure sex appeal of the last posted photos but here is my ride.










<img src="https://img256.imageshack.us/img256/3715/img1275yg9.jpg" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" />



















2007 Felt FC 60cm
Selle Italia SLR Saddle
Felt SM-1 Seatpost
Kestrel EMS Pro SL Bars 44cm
Sram Red Crankset 53/39 with Red ceramic BB
Sram Red 11/23 Cassette
Sram Force Front Derailleur
Sram Force Rear Derailleur with ceramic upgrade
Sram Force Brakes
Sram 1090R Chain
Ritchey WCS 4 Axis Stem
Ritchey WCS Peloton Road Pedals
Ritchey WCS Protocol Wheels with Ceramic Bearings
Maxxis Super-thin Tubes
Michelin Pro Race3 Tires
Easton EC90 Aero Fork
Cane Creek SoloS Headset
Zipp Ti Quick Releases
Karbona Bottle Cages
Cateye Micro Wirless Computer
Deda Handlebar Tape
Gore Ride-on Cables

15.76 pounds ready to ride with everything listed above.

Erik


----------



## agegroupracer

*I went Red... Moots before and after...*

My first non-Campy set-up. Shakedown ride this weekend. The brakes should come with a warning. I about launched the first time I got on the front brake... braking is awesome and no issues with the front derailleur.

Before pic at the end...


----------



## edorwart

That Moots is a sweet looking ride. I met the owner of a LBS on Tuesday that has about 10 personal bikes (Look, Orbea, etc.) and he said he with part with all of them before he sold his Moots


----------



## agegroupracer

*Thanks...*

Interesting that our bikes are almost exactly the same weight. Mine came in just over 15.8 at the shop. The Red components have a very different feel from the Campy gear.


----------



## edorwart

The Red is also a very different feel from the Shimano setup I did have. I have XL hands ans actually prefer the smaller size of the Reds. Also like the direct pull setup with Sram, shorter more precise feeling with the shifts.


----------



## speedygonzalez2005

*HERE IS MINE..... A Look 585 spec. ed RED*

This is an 07' Look 585 w/ Sram Force, except for Zero Gravity Brakes and FSA K Force Compact Carbon cranks w/ Ceramic bearings.
It rides like a dream .
I am building a new bike now, again with all Force group.:thumbsup:


----------



## RC28

*My contribution*

BD Bottecchia from the Holiday Group Buy
SRAM Force brifters
SRAM Force Fr and R derailleurs
SRAM S900 Crankset and GXP BB
Forte (KMC) DX10SC chain
Ritchey WCS seatpost and stem
Pro PLT shallow drop dark metal handlebar
Forte tape
Dura Ace 7700 brake calipers (soon to be replaced by black RIVAL)
Ritchey Pro Peloton pedals
Selle Italia SLR XP saddle
Cateye Wireless Computer
Performance Stainless bottle cages
Vuelta 50mm carbon tubulars with Conti Sprinter Duraskin tires
Shimano 5500 12-27 casette (setup for climbing race)
as pictured comes in right at 17 lbs.


----------



## jinxkal

*Ma Systema Syx!!! Love Mucho!!!*

Sram Force


----------



## WheresWaldo

I have ridden my Pedal Force SRAM Red bike for about 2 months now. I am switching almost daily between that and a full Dura-Ace bike. Here are some observations.

The finish on the Red is not as durable as the finish on the DA.

I am not a big sprinter/masher so personally I cannot tell much if any difference in the crank stiffness, note that the DA is 52/39 and the Red is 50/34.

The brakes with comparable pads work just about the same.

Shifting the rear cassette down is noticably slower with SRAM over DA. Shifting up is nearly identical in speed and smoothness. There is a difference in the effort needed to push the lever. DA lever has a lighter touch than Red. It is not a good or bad difference, just different.

Front shifting is faster on DA. But I am supposing it is all the technology and research Shimano has put in on shift pins and ramps that contribute to the difference. I am using the same KMC chain on both bikes.

Once you set up the Red front derailleur properly there are only 2 cog/chainring combinations that produce any chain rub. On my setup it is only 34-11 and 34-12, I rarely if ever am in those two gears unless I have been daydreaming while riding.

The brake levers fit a little nicer than DA, but since replacing the DA hoods with some Hudz the difference is smaller.

The cassette on Red seems to work like a megaphone. the drivetrain is considerably louder as opposed to DA. Annoying but not a show stopper.

I am just pointing out some differences I am seeing personally. I love the Red and have no issues switching back and forth, even daily between the two bikes. Besides the obvious differences I was able to build a Pedal Force RS complete (minus water bottles) under 15 pounds with no bolt tuning or weight weenie parts.

After seeing the changes SRAM is making to the 2009 line I think SRAM will be around quite some time in the road component market. I certainly hope they will.


----------



## Retro Grouch

*SRAM Red Cassette Noise*



WheresWaldo said:


> The cassette on Red seems to work like a megaphone. the drivetrain is considerably louder as opposed to DA. Annoying but not a show stopper.


Thanks for confirming this! 

I just installed a Red cassette on a mostly Force equipped bike and notice it amplifies drivetrain noise too. I spent a lot of time adjusting the rear derailleur trying to make the noise go away to on avail. I'm running a Wipperman chain at the moment, but may switch back to the SRAM or even just opt to install a Dura Ace. I also switch between a SRAM and Shimano bike.

There's indeed a little more refinement with Shimano compared to SRAM, but both do their job well.


----------



## MarvinK

I wonder if they can spray the inside of the cassette with something acoustical. I'm running all Red, but an Ultegra cassette. The Red cassette doesn't work with my S10 freehub.

So far, I love the shifting improvements in Red. I have to disagree with WheresWaldo about shift speed... I definitely think downshifts are faster with SRAM. Upshifts are more comparable with Red, but slower with Force/Rival (ran Force all last year). It's certainly heavier action (not unlike Campy) compared to Shimano. For me, the lever ergonomics are the clear differentiator over Shimano. Luckily for Shimano fans, it looks like they're adopting many SRAM innovations in their 2009 DA line.


----------



## Andrea138

agegroupracer said:


> The brakes should come with a warning. I about launched the first time I got on the front brake...


Hahaha... I thought the same thing the first time I test-rode mine!


----------



## edorwart




----------



## knucklesandwich

Van Dessel Hole Shot sz 57.5cm
FSA RD-88 wheels
SRAM Rival group w/ S300 cross crankset
Tektro CR720 brakes (canti)
Bontrager Race Lite Hardcase 28c (until Fall)
FSA cockpit
Selle Italia C2 saddle
Crank Bros Candy


----------



## FTR

agegroupracer said:


> My first non-Campy set-up. Shakedown ride this weekend. The brakes should come with a warning. I about launched the first time I got on the front brake... braking is awesome and no issues with the front derailleur.
> 
> Before pic at the end...


Nice.
My Red should finally be on the way so that I can finish my Compact off how it was originally planned.


----------



## 800lbgorilla

*also x-posted to Look forum*

Couldn't be happier. Also have rival on my rain bike, and will be putting '09 Rival on my cross bike as soon as available.


----------



## funhog1

*Meat n' Taters*

Holy Cow! whoever has that bevy of Orbeas up there...those things are illegal & sextacular

As fer me. jes sum meat n tate's. Beyop.


----------



## BunnV

*'07 Orca with Force and Red*

I'm a Dura Ace convert. The Double Tap system is the greatest! The weight is superb and the aesthetics can't be beat 

Everything is 2008 Force except the bottom bracket which is RED Black Box Ceramic and I have a RED cassette OG-1090. Love it!


----------



## Retro Grouch

Nice Orca with SRAM Force. 
Question:
Did you deliberately intend to wrap your handlebars from the center to the drops like that?
I’ve always seen bars wrapped starting from the ends of the drop up. 
I always thought wrapping the in that way would cause the ends of the tape to start peeling up as you gripped them over time.


----------



## BunnV

Retro Grouch said:


> Nice Orca with SRAM Force.
> Question:
> Did you deliberately intend to wrap your handlebars from the center to the drops like that?
> I’ve always seen bars wrapped starting from the ends of the drop up.
> I always thought wrapping the in that way would cause the ends of the tape to start peeling up as you gripped them over time.


Thanks for the compliment!

I've always wrapped my bars that way and never had a problem. I ride on the hoods 99% of the time anyway. Does it look funny? Most people comment on how my brakes are "backwards" (I think the other way is backwards) but no one has ever commented on my wrap job before!


----------



## Retro Grouch

*Brake Logic*



BunnV said:


> Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> I've always wrapped my bars that way and never had a problem. I ride on the hoods 99% of the time anyway. Does it look funny? Most people comment on how my brakes are "backwards" (I think the other way is backwards) but no one has ever commented on my wrap job before!


If you ride a motorcycle (like I do), then your front brake setup makes perfect sense. 

Your bar wrap caught my attention because I was trying to figure how you got the wrap near the stem to stay put without the use of tape. Then it hit me


----------



## BunnV

Retro Grouch said:


> If you ride a motorcycle (like I do), then your front brake setup makes perfect sense.
> 
> Your bar wrap caught my attention because I was trying to figure how you got the wrap near the stem to stay put without the use of tape. Then it hit me


The motorcycle connection is exactly why I do it. 

It's really funny you mention the tape...I was wondering why people put tape on because it seems to me that it's not necessary! 

I always start from the top then stuff a little excess tape into the end of the bar with the plug. 
It works like a charm! :thumbsup:


----------



## b24fsb

here is my 2007 Scott CR1 Team with Red, not the greatest resolution but for a cell phone not to bad







this one when I was bored at work I took the easton EC90 aero's off the wall and put them on the bike to see what they look like, they are definately going to be my next purchase for the bike. 

[/UR


----------



## FTR

My version of the SRAM Red Moots.
American Classic CR420 wheels 
Moots stem and seatpost 
Pro PLT bars (polished metal finish)
White fizik bar tape 
White SLR XP saddle 
SRAM red groupset
Pink 2007 Chris King headset 
Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork 
Time Time RXS pedals


----------



## BunnV

FTR said:


> My version of the SRAM Red Moots.


What's cool about this is the SRAM chainwheels look like they're made of Ti and match your frame nicely. Looks awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK

Orange cleaner and/or Magic Eraser do wonders for cleaning white tape... nice bike, would look nicer with clean tape.


----------



## FTR

MarvinK said:


> Orange cleaner and/or Magic Eraser do wonders for cleaning white tape... nice bike, would look nicer with clean tape.


Sorry but Orange Cleaner wont take that stain out.
It is dye from my gloves as a result of a long ride in the rain the other day.
New tape is required.


----------



## agegroupracer

*Cervelo / Red ...*

My Moots Compact was the parts donor. I'll probably keep the Moots and build it up with the new Force group.

I had a close call on a blind turn this evening (jogger running the opposite direction in my lane) and the Red brakes saved my a$$... well, actually hers! Quite possibly the finest calipers currently available.


----------



## b24fsb

nice! the R3 weighs in at like 14.5-15 right?


----------



## agegroupracer

14.2 on the dealer's scale. Will be adding Speedplays and a lighter saddle... should end up being sub-14.

The standard R3 with the same components would come in at 14.5.


----------



## quickfeet18

this is my lemond with red, I love the sram group and will be converting my cross bike this fall

















And with my race wheels


----------



## Campbelllevy

Look 555, Sram Red


----------



## Bry03cobra

here is mine, 

2008 Cervelo R3

15lb even without the seatbag. (post swap coming....as soon as UPS drops off the K-force 0 setback post) White tape on its way as well........


----------



## teffisk

Agegroupracer, you need a new saddle!!!


----------



## agegroupracer

Hey I've only had it since 1998! And when I complained to my wife about how much good seats cost today, she just laughed and pointed to the new Easton wheelset.

So now I'm looking, reading reviews and taking any and all advice.


----------



## teffisk

Well you should tell her if you don't get a new saddle you two won't have any children!...


----------



## MarvinK

I like the old saddle. Actually, still miss my old Rolls saddle--and it's still popular in the pro peleton. Many newer seats are designed for the scale, rather than actual body part use.

btw: I managed 3 kids after years of riding on the old seats--finally gave up hope on the bike-seat-birth-control and had to get fixed. :/


----------



## edorwart

2008 Cervelo SLC-SL 61cm
Sram Red Crankset 53/39
Sram Red Cassette 11/26
Sram Red Shifters
Sram Force Front Derailleur
Sram Force Rear Derailleur with Ceramic Jockey Wheels
Sram Force Brakes with Swiss Stop Yellow Pads
Custom Ergott/Reynolds/Tune/Sapim Carbon Clinchers - 1400 grams 
Easton EC90 Equipe Handlebars 44cm
Ritchey WCS 4-Axis Stem 120mm
Ritchey WCS Pro Peloton Pedals
Selle Italia SLR Saddle
KMC X10SL Chain
Michelin Pro Race 3 Tires
Michelin Aircomp Tubes
Cateye Micro Wireless Computer
Karbona Bottle Cages.

15.00 Pounds ready to ride as shown.


----------



## dpr

Spec:
Trek Madone 2008 5.2 Pro size 56 frame set. 
SRAM Force front derailler, rear derailler, crankset (53/39), brakes and brifters. 
Shimano Ultegra 12-27 cassette.
Bontranger stem and handle bars, both alloy.
Look Keo Carbon (cromoly axel) pedals. 
Front wheel - DT Swiss 240S hub, DT Swiss R.R 1.1 rim.
Rear wheel - DT Swiss 240S hub, DT Swiss R.R 1.2 rim. The spokes on the rear are tied and soldered where they intersect for extra stiffness.
Specialized Toupe saddle.
Specialized Rib Cage Pro Road bottle cages.

Guestimated weight: 16 lbs.


----------



## ox_rider

dpr said:


> Spec:
> Trek Madone 2008 5.2 Pro size 56 frame set.
> SRAM Force front derailler, rear derailler, crankset (53/39), brakes and brifters.
> Shimano Ultegra 12-27 cassette.
> Bontranger stem and handle bars, both alloy.
> Look Keo Carbon (cromoly axel) pedals.
> Front wheel - DT Swiss 240S hub, DT Swiss R.R 1.1 rim.
> Rear wheel - DT Swiss 240S hub, DT Swiss R.R 1.2 rim. The spokes on the rear are tied and soldered where they intersect for extra stiffness.
> Specialized Toupe saddle.
> Specialized Rib Cage Pro Road bottle cages.
> 
> Guestimated weight: 16 lbs.


The bike looks awesome. Have you ridden it yet?

Is there a big difference between what you built up and the 5.5 Pro? Blue is nice, but what's the difference?


----------



## LtSpeed03

*My litespeed*

Here's my Litespeed at 16.1 as seen in the pic


----------



## Guest

Custom steel from Carl Strong.


----------



## Aussie Rider

Old & New

Colnago Technos & Sram Rival (Campag Monoplaner brakes & record hubs)


----------



## BunnV

Aussie Rider said:


> Old & New
> 
> Colnago Technos & Sram Rival (Campag Monoplaner brakes & record hubs)


Sweet, and it still looks "correct" :thumbsup:


----------



## quickfeet18

my new madone 6.9 project one with rival. 15.99 in a 60cm without pedals and cages. I am thinking about a crank upgrade and a few other things to bring the weight down some more.


----------



## Lazyrider

*2008 Isaac Impulse/09 Rival*

Didn't think there was any need to put anything more than 09 Rival on this frame and think I was right. 16lbs complete with pedals, cages and computer. Kind of heavy wheels so when I am ready to upgrade, it will be in 15s

This frame may be collector's item as Isaac may be out of business. I wanted a unique frame and thought Isaac/Parlee were good choices especially that there were no Isaac dealers in my state (NJ). If they go under, then I probably will never see another Isaac frame on the road near me.


----------



## cxwrench

the current fleet of SRAM equipped bikes
'07 BMC SLC01 w/ some red and force...and rival
'08 Scott CX w/ force, rival, and...shimano
'08 CSK track bike w/ omnium crank...it's SRAM, sorta...


----------



## RonMadone

2009 Madonea.......she rides fantastic
SRAM Force all around.......custom crank saver....a little bling effect


----------



## RonMadone

rhauft said:


> :thumbsup:


My God you almost made me curse.........:yesnod:


----------



## BunnV

RonMadone said:


> 2009 Madonea.......she rides fantastic
> SRAM Force all around.......custom crank saver....a little bling effect


What is your "crank saver" made of? It looks like you powder coated or painted the cranks but I can see the carbon on the backside of the crank arm. I've seen your bike posted elsewhere. I give you the "dare to be different" award for originality. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK

*OK, I am officially in love with this bike...*

2010 Trek Madone 6-Series w/SRAM Red. Definitely feels like a race bike. Stiff frame and wheels, positive shifting with SRAM Red.


----------

